# Durham's Rock Hard Water Putty



## CharlesA

Thanks so much for the review. I'm always looking for better solutions. I tend to use 5 minute clear epoxy in these cases. Let's say you were to use it on walnut with only a poly finish. What would it look like? Have you tried clear epoxy? How would you compare them?


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I have not tried it with poly finish or stain yet. I have only used it with paint projects. having said that, I'm thinking that it may be possible to add water based stain during mixing process which would add the desired color. I have used clear epoxy mixed with sawdust but never been happy with the results. As far as wood putty go, this is the best I have used so far and the three advantages price, shelf life and fast drying time make this hard to beat. the color seems to be like natural /cream pine as you can see from the pic I uploaded.


----------



## CharlesA

Thanks so much. That is very helpful.


----------



## rantingrich

Love the stuff!


----------



## 280305

I agree that this is a great product. I have only used in to fill holes in walls and so on. I used to buy the usual putty and it seemed to always dry out before I used it all. Then I remembered that my Dad had a can of this for ages and it never went bad. I was happy to see that it is still available. I bought some and, as you say, it works great.


----------



## Bill729

I like the product for its non-toxicity, particularly the lack of fumes. Great product.


----------



## donbee

Been using it for a long time.
Here's some ideas:
Use powdered fabric dye to color it.
Use it with water base paints for different effects including color, gloss, etc.
Mix it with other fillers to fill large holes, like chalk, wood dust and what have you.
It does shrink a little so go back after sanding to see where it's still too low.
Use plastic containers that com with salads to mix it. When finished, let it dry. the hardened putty will flake off easily.
I keep a large can in the shop and a small can when I go to do a job on site.
It's softer than some woods so be careful when sanding.

Don


----------



## 33706

Jeez! I thought this stuff was only for fixing cracks and holes in concrete!

I've got get me a can of this. Thx for the review!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I was introduced to this as an apprentice some decades ago, and have sought it out and use it ever since. 
It's 1950's (40's?) era label lives on, having only recently been forced to add Spanish, and yet the product works better than most modern equivalents. Love this stuff!

I work in theatre, and we use it for props, special effects, all kinds of woodworking solutions, etc.


----------



## 280305

They have a great website too:
http://waterputty.com


----------



## MontanaBob

I use this product often…. It would be super if it would take a stain…..


----------



## fuigb

Have used this to level a concrete floor for ceramic tile. Works great

Used Durham's to patch a hole that I stupidly bored into a workbench top. The stuff didn't hold up with all of the pounding so in went a dutchman.

This is a good product to have in the arsenal.


----------



## Loren

I have mixed it up with water based aniline dyes
to get colored putty.

Acrylic water artist paints also work.

I have also mixed "fresco pigments" into the
power as I added water.

One thing to be wary of is it drinks water and
you keep putting a little more in and suddenly
it gets too watery and you put more powder
in and then it's too dry… It's easy to mix up
more than you want this way.

I use round shallow tupperware containers
to mix it in. The dry stuff (it "kicks off" and
does a thermal reaction like plaster of paris
in about 30 minutes) pops out by squeezing
the tupperware.


----------



## Blackcatbone

Love this stuff. I repair/resell all kinds of stuff and this is super handy. I often find vintage ceramics, like ashtrays, figures, etc. with minor chips. I'll mix a small amount a bit thicker so it can be molded, let it cure then paint match and clear coat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Used it last week, love it!


----------

